
Spellbook of Modern Web Dev - dexteryy
https://github.com/dexteryy/spellbook-of-modern-webdev
======
ofthisnonsense
As a beginner, stuff like this is more overwhelming than useful. It would be
more valuable if it instead clustered resources by what to start with, and
maybe a timeline (i.e. "Week one, read these 10 articles"). It's just grouped
by topic, rather than "what to read first."

~~~
acemarke
On that note, I can recommend the "GrabSE Front End Guide" at
[https://github.com/grab/front-end-guide](https://github.com/grab/front-end-
guide) , based on Sacha Greif's "A Study Plan to Cure Javascript Fatigue"
article at [https://medium.freecodecamp.com/a-study-plan-to-cure-
javascr...](https://medium.freecodecamp.com/a-study-plan-to-cure-javascript-
fatigue-8ad3a54f2eb1) . It has exactly that ordered list of concepts and links
with timelines that you're looking for.

I also have a more specifically-targeted list of links for React, Redux, and
related topics like ES6, functional programming, and Webpack, at
[https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links) . Specifically
intended to be a great starting point for anyone trying to learn the
ecosystem, as well as a solid source of good info on more advanced topics. The
front page of my list has a "best-of / getting started" subset of links, and
then the rest of the repo is grouped by topic.

~~~
ofthisnonsense
Thank you!

------
tobltobs
> This document originated from a bunch of most commonly used links and
> learning resources I sent to every new web developer on our full-stack web
> development team.

What the idea behind of that? Are you using all this tools, services or
whatever? And how do you manage to stay up to date on such a wide area of
stuff?

~~~
acemarke
Had someone ask me a similar question today on Twitter (
[https://twitter.com/m_plis/status/874319058698735616](https://twitter.com/m_plis/status/874319058698735616)
):

> @acemarke your react-redux-links repo is a godsend. how do you keep up with
> all the articles that the community puts out?

My reply:

> Wayyyyyy too much time spent reading, bookmarking, and organizing :) The "to
> add" queue has been bouncing between 100-200 items lately. Comments like
> yours definitely encourage me to keep up with it, though :) As I've said,
> 1-man project, would love help, but don't expect it.

------
bhhaskin
It's interesting that Node.js is mentioned quite a bit but php or python
aren't mentioned at all. Node is a great and powerful tool, but is not the
only tool in the tool shed.

~~~
seangrogg
Worth noting that the author points out that the document originated as a set
of links he was sending to new developers on his team; this "spellbook" likely
says more about his team than it does modern web development.

------
edotrajan
Thank you for curating!

------
ice109
what's with all these resources lately that are just a bunch of links? what
value are you adding? you realize we have search engines now right? we don't
need directories.

~~~
acemarke
Generally it's that all the resources are located in one place, and hopefully
someone has actually looked at the links and decided they're of sufficient
quality to include in the list. Having one place to look makes it easier for
someone to read through things, rather than having to search and evaluate
articles and resources themselves (especially as a new learner).

~~~
lioeters
I agree with this, that the added value of lists like these is that it's
"curated" \- a person collected these links over time, gathered from various
sources including search results, while _filtering for quality_ subjectively.

~~~
acemarke
Yeah. I've also seen complaints that some lists (including my own) have _too
many_ links. Yes, I'd agree that a curated list with hundreds of links can
still be overwhelming, but it's sort of a repeat of the Wikipedia
"inclusionists vs deletionists" argument. I'm not trying to limit my list to
the "top 5" articles in each subcategory or anything like that - I'm looking
at each article by itself, and deciding if it's informative, relevant, and of
value. I've also done refactoring on the list over time, adding new sub-
categories, breaking out separate category pages, etc, to better capture the
information.

It's still very much a "curated" list, it's just that I've done a _lot_ of
curation :)

